# Peppers: Bell vs. Holland



## firepatrolchef (Sep 22, 2002)

Simple enough, right?
Aside from Holands having a higher price.
Ive been binging on stuffed peppers a lot last few months.
Being hopelessly thrifty when necessary...I would, of course,look to the cheaper Bells. In red.
Most of the ones Ive seen this season have been either miniscule or horridly gnurled so that itd be impossible to stuff.
The Hollands, on the other hand, have basically been gorgeous....in red orange and yellow, each big enough to be a meal.
And their walls seem to be thicker. 
When I had to settle for a bunch of Bells, I cooked them in the oven in tomato sauce at like 350 for an hour. The flesh all but disappeared. On the Hollands, they held up beautifully.
So Im assuuuuuuuuuuming that that IS a characteristic of a Holland. 
SO WHATS DA DIFFRENCE HUH?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Being a fireman i'm sure you can relate to the term "hot house"

(Pun intended)

Most of hollands peppers are grown in hot houses under strict controls of humidity and sunlight.

Because of these conditions Holland yields beautiful "Meaty" peppers.
Yes there are more expensive,but I find that our peppers in the state (particulary red ones) turn bad faster and often have black seed rot inside,so in a way the price balances out.

The domestic red pepper (not all but many) have a thinner skin that will give way to long term baking easier then there cousins from Holland.

Holland peppers also offer a thicker flesh which I prefere in cooking.


----------



## firepatrolchef (Sep 22, 2002)

*claps hands happily...*
and a GREAT pun it is!!!
I kinda figured it had something to do with that...the breeding and etc stuff....and by God theyre worth the money. Because of my dietary restrictions....I NEED variety....so to me its worth it.


----------

